# How Come The World Won't Stop Spinning?



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I had a BFN yesterday...I didn't even make it to test date  

Inbetween hysterical bouts of crying I feel I am choking the tears back and really can't understand why I can't get over it. I feel like my heart has been broken.

It's not like I really believed this time had worked because I didn't and I didn't have any symptoms to suggest it has but I still feel torn in two and am having a great deal of trouble looking forward and being positive that it will eventually happen for me I feel like it really won't.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Saila ...Sorry that it hasn't worked out for you this cycle hun .. there is no logic to how it makes us feel, I have felt that way before when I was pretty sure it hadn't worked yet it knocked me for six ..other times when I have thought it had worked and I have taken it far more in my stride .. you need to let yourself grieve for this cycle hun, it is hard going ttc and it takes a lot of your emotional and physical energy ..and sometimes tears can be very healing .. so let yourself cry if thats what you feel like hun. 

Just remember that we are here for you if you need to rant or cry and I am sure everyone will join me in giving you a great big virtual hug   it doesn't mean that it won't ever work it just means this was not your cycle .. so sending you lots of positive vibes for when you are ready to have another go           
Cat x


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Salia,

I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN.

I can understand why you want the world to stop spinning and how annoying it is to see people go on about their daily business.  Our first attempt at IVF was cancelled due to no fertilisation at the end of May so I know how you feel.  It can be so hard to talk about it as people don't always know how to deal with it or what to say to you.  I am beginning to feel that I can look forward to the next attempt and can say goodbye in a way to this attempt.

Take your time to grieve and use this forum as I found it really helped me.

Fiona


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

So sorry sailace, this is soooooo hard.  thinking of you

strawbs xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't know the answer to your quetion hun. Life is so unfair.

Really sorry to hear your news hun 

lots of love cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks so much for your support girls. I feel so much better now  

It was very hard for me this time but I am getting there


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Saila

so pleased you are feeling much better now   well done hun and keep up the good work  

pam xx


----------

